

Russia Today: Putin's Weapon in the War of Images - r0h1n
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/putin-fights-war-of-images-and-propaganda-with-russia-today-channel-a-916162.html

======
frozenport
As somebody who lived in Russia, it makes me sad to see ordinary Americans
believe Russia Today, not understanding that its only purpose is to actively
hurt the USA.

